
Inquiry education – from 1969 – is what we need today - Tloewald
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inquiry_education
======
Tloewald
Nail Postman, one of the two authors of _Teaching as a subversive activity_
also wrote the prophetic _Amusing ourselves to death_.

I read the introduction to the former when I was in college in the eighties,
and it has stuck with me. They argue that the role of education (especially in
a democracy) is to imbue students with "foolproof crap detectors".

